# Has Epson finally fixed their nozzle clogging problem?



## RGF (Oct 24, 2015)

The new series of Epson printers (particularly interested in the Epson 24-inch SureColor P6000) but I will go for extended periods with printing. 

Does the new auto nozzle clean mechanism really work?

Any reviews on this feature yet?


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 24, 2015)

I sometimes go a month or two without printing on my Epson 3880 and have not had clog problems. Had it about 3 yrs. My canon 6300 is worse about clogging. Had to replace a print head due to clog.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 25, 2015)

BeenThere said:


> I sometimes go a month or two without printing on my Epson 3880 and have not had clog problems. Had it about 3 yrs. My canon 6300 is worse about clogging. Had to replace a print head due to clog.



The difference is you could actually get and fit Canon head, Epson won't sell them and they are not user replaceable, a simple clog on an Epson is an end of life event for it.

I would not suggest a P6000 for intermittent use, there is a reason the extended warranty is $1,500! I have just written off a sub 300 print 7900 and have had the head removed and cleaned on my 4900, the head design is exactly the same on the x900 series and the P6000, my advice, don't go there.


----------

